# Ministry of Defense Attack



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

I don't post here often even though I work for a common cause with you and your children. Today the MOD (Ministry of Defense) in Kabul was attacked. I was there during the attack. Please say a prayer for all the Afghan Military that lost their lives today. 

Shooter


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

Prayers sent!! And for you and your guys too Shooter!! Be careful over there


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks for your service!


----------

